# Games -- Texas Horseshoes?



## tjm (Aug 2, 2003)

While camping we ran into some people playing what they called texas horseshoes, but I've heard it referred to as ladders.  Can anyone give me the specs on this so I can build my own?


----------



## polock (Aug 3, 2003)

Games -- Texas Horseshoes?

Go to yahoo type in golf ball toss it shows how to make game and scoreing


----------



## Gary B (Aug 3, 2003)

Games -- Texas Horseshoes?

Hi tjm, try Google type in texas horseshoes game then go down to Gordie Little: Washer-board research leads to strange paths.  Heres a direct link http://pressrepublican.com/Archive/2002/08_2002/08112002gl.htm
We  have seen folks playing this game but have never followed up on it but now may give it a try thanks to you.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve: 

PS I tried the link and it worked :bleh:


----------



## John Harrelson (Aug 3, 2003)

Games -- Texas Horseshoes?

Harrummp !!!  the last time I played horse shoes with a durn Texan, he refused to take the shoes off the horse..  Like to have worn my pitching arm slam out..
From now on I'm gonna stick to Nevada style horse shoes.. More beer, less sweat.
 :bleh:   :laugh:   :evil:


----------



## ashleyridley007 (Jul 14, 2020)

This is a very old thread with fewer replies. Now the time has changed a lot and this time is totally different from the year 2003. This is the reason I decided to reply here. I want to give members a suggestion of playing online games on their smartphones or desktops/laptops. But the main thing is how to find good games? Yesterday I was searching for games for my Android OS smartphone and I found a good technology blog: https://mytechmarvel.com/. Here I got free games for my Android phone and for iPhones with download links. You should check this technology blog once, thanks.


----------

